# Length of Fabric Needed for an Overcoat?



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a someone telling me I need to get 4-5 yards of 58 inch width fabric to make an overcoat. 

The last time I asked my tailor, I believe he told me I needed only 3 meters or about 3.3 yards for an overcoat. 

So how much fabric is needed for an overcoat? Do you really need up to 4-5 yards for a full length double breasted overcoat?


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Five only if you are extremely tall and/or it is a huge plaid. Four, just to be safe. If your sourcing your own cloth, I recommend always getting a little extra. If there is a mishap, at least you have some more cloth.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

If buying extra to allow for a mistake, get an extra 1 5/8 for an overcoat to permit the cutting of an entire new panel. For example, in shirts an extra 1/2 yard is a waste of money because 36" are needed for a new front or back; 27" for a new sleeve.


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

If the cloth has a nap and needs to be cut 1 way or a raglan sleeve or a repeating pattern, it would require extra yardage. If the coat is large it would take one length for the front with side, another length for the back and facing and then the sleeves and top collar.
Cutting with this layout and 47" length, it could be cut from 3 3/4 to 4 yards maximum. If you can cut the front and facing together in 1 length and then the back and sleeve together you would need 3 to 3 1/4 yards.

Knowing the size and length would get you a specific answer.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Many thanks to those who have responded. I am a size 36 chest and average height.

One tailor I spoke to said he needed between 2.75 - 3 meters (3 - 3 1/3 yards) of double width. I just rang up my usual tailor and he said he needed 4 meters (4.5 yards).

The fabric seller tells me that 4.5 yards is the minimum in their experience they recommend for a full length overcoat and suggests 5 yards to be on the safe side.

The other thing was that I was hoping my tailor would make it in a frock overcoat style with a waist seam. This means the front will be be made of multiple sections rather than being continuous with the skirt. There will still be a longer panel required for the back however:

https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=frockcoatpatternwaughwq7.jpg

https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=frockcoatwaughbackfu2.jpg

Does this impact much on the amount of fabric needed?


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

Cutting with a waist seam will not increase or decrease the amount of cloth needed. Go with the yardage reccomendation from the tailor who is making the coat.


----------

